# Hang Holiday for me; back in a while!



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear Buddies All,

I'm taking a week, maybe a bit more, off - first, for the Hang Holiday; then to rest up afterwards!

Haven't been here much the last two days.

Sometime this past January, a neighbor friend sent me this link:






I've been a musician most of my life, but have barely played anything the last 30 years or so. I miss playing a lot!

And when I saw this video, I was totally taken! I rushed to join the handpan forum. In the last couple of months, I've spent a lot of time there.

Then, suddenly, great excitement, as shown here:

http://www.handpan.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5716

This all worked out, and now I'm madly preparing for Colin's visit. He arrives Thursday 17 May (doG willing and the creek don't rise), and leaves early Sunday morning, 20 May.

We'll probably be putting him to work that very Thursday evening, as there's a dance class where it would be suitable for him to play. That's always assuming he's not too tired from his trip! He will have a choice; ha!

(Just heard from him, and he'll play for the dance class.)

Which suddenly reminds me of another place on the handpan forum I should show you.

http://www.handpan.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5694

My greatest love in music is improvisation of any kind, and these handpans are all about improvisation. And that last link embodies improvisation in a rather huge way! Colin posted the two videos there.

So, for lovers of oddball or world music, you could explore these links.

Meantime, this will be a new experience for Camellia; we'll see how she does! SHE always gets first consideration, so if it's all too much for her, I'll remove her from the stress!

Colin will understand. He loves dogs, and has two of his own (Toy Fox Terriers). Likes cats, too.

So, I'm off for a week or two, and will look forward to returning after my first holiday (though this time, at home) since 2002!

Bye for now! Lots of love, hugs, licks, wags, and prayers for all who need them, and may all new puppy-or-rescue owners enjoy your dogs! Oh, all the rest of you, too!

P.S. I've also turned off email notifications for now, but will turn them back on when I "get back!"

Sun, 13 May 2012 21:30:55 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a report on my holiday; Camellia and I are just now beginning to recover, so I've been inactive here; hope to return at a slower pace before long.

ColinCarolPangea, 17-19 May 2012

How it all came about:

Thread on the handpan.org forum:

http://www.handpan.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5716

A shorter version of that link:

http://tinyurl.com/bw63cdp

ColinCarolPangea: Events and links to video clips:

Thursday 17 May 2012

ColinCarolPangea #1

Colin arrives; plays for welcoming committee: Melody and Ron, and me.






a shorter version of that link:

http://tinyurl.com/6wgdakl

The female voice in that clip is Melody.

Dance class, Thursday 17 May 2012 (No photos, no video)

Thursday evening, Colin played for Melody's NIA dance class - steadily, for well over an hour. I didn't take my camera because I thought there wouldn't be enough light, but I wish I had, there would have been sound! Camellia came along, and tolerated my dancing a little bit, while I held her on-leash; she followed me nicely. Then she lay down behind the bendh Colin was sitting on, when I sat down beside Colin. She liked the music!

After we got home from the class, Colin played some more, making my heart swell and some tears flow at the beauty of this music. The music seems to be soul-healing, for everyone who hears it, even if they aren't musicians and have no experience of handpans.

Friday 18 May 2012, p.m. Colin and S; Colin and Caroline and Maeve

ColinCarolPangea #2

Colin and Maeve.






ColinCarolPangea #4
Colin and Caroline and Maeve





Jam-Reporting Thread on Handpan forum: report on the Shirley jam session:

Sat. 19 May 2012, 2-3 p.m. taking considerable time to disperse!

http://www.handpan.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5716&start=180

a shorter version of that link:

http://tinyurl.com/78zfhqr

Finally, a link to the video clip that started me on my passionate road to handpans:

The video that originally got me hooked was this one, by two young cousins from France.

Hang insomniac jam

(removing link, as it was in my previous post.)

This music is entrancing, and it soul-restoring and healing.

THANK YOU, Colin Foulke, and many others on the handpan.org forum!

You brought great pleasure to me, and to Shirley, B.C.

You are always welcome in Shirley!

Submitting (late!) report; Mon, 4 Jun 2012 21:07:02 (PDT)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carol, I read my way through the entire thread. How heart warming! It brought tears to my eyes! What a wonderful group of people to do this, and I can't think of anyone more deserving.

I also learned about an instrument completely new to my. What hauntingly beautiful music it makes!

Welcome back to OUR forum too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Very cool!! Love the sound!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Karen, you are very dedicated to have read that ENTIRE thread!

And yes, Karen and Evelyn, I agree that the sound is haunting. I listen to and watch often that video with the two French cousins, David and Silvain, that got me interested in the first place.

Other wonderful players to watch are the (Hang-Playing) Hedge Monkeys (David Swarup and Daniel Waples) - and many others.

Camellia is now mostly recovered from the long, stressful time - the week of preparation, and the three-day event, followed, for Camellia, by a three-hour grooming - but - I remain quite profoundly tired (not surprising), and so will be here only occasionally (to write; it takes a lot of energy!) - but I'll be visiting at least once a day (sometimes more) to read!

And I'm also permanently addicted to this music, so visit the handpan.org forum once a day (sometimes more).

It's Camellia's walk-time, and I'm trying to gear up enough energy to take her! (I'll manage it!)

Love and hugs,
Wed, 6 Jun 2012 09:02:51 (PDT)


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome back dear Carol! You are such an adventurer! Glad to hear you've had so much fun.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad you're recovering. Like I mentioned in my PM. to you, hurry back , we miss you.


----------

